# Advice needed



## Varmint204 (Jun 27, 2020)

I picked up a King ( Honden) 12x36 lathe in an on line auction. it appears to be very lightly used although Filthy with caked and dried oil and chips. I have been tearing it down and cleaning for a few weeks now. The one glaring problem as you can see in the pics. is that someone seems to have contacted an immovable object with the Spindle tail. It looks like there was a part from a collet assembly of some type when this occurred. Any one have any thoughts on this.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 27, 2020)

Do you need that part on the end? Could you just trim off the bent part and live with it? Source another spindle?

It's unlikely you'll be able to bend it back, if the rest of the spindle is true maybe it will work but my inclination would be to get a replacement spindle and bearings.


John


----------



## extropic (Jun 28, 2020)

In order of priority, I would evaluate the bearings and decide in they need to be replaced. My guess is that the bearing near the bent end is probably damaged. Then I would test the spindle for cylindricity of the bearing journals and condition (TIR) of the chuck mount and internal spindle taper. If those features are acceptable, then I would cut off the obvious local bend on the end, make a replacement (with registration bore/face) and silver solder it in place. It looks like you've got plenty of length, behind the threads, to work with.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jun 28, 2020)

New spindle time and probably a new bearing. To touchy of tolerances for most repares.  If the rest of the spindle checks out ok ,turn down the out board part of the spindle and shrink fit a new piece on. Finish turning the shrink fit piece in place. Good luck . Let's us know what you decide. Any heat would chance wrapping the spindle.


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 28, 2020)

We must all be wondering how it got bent like that.
It looks like the bent end can be turned off and the spindle put back in service.
If you get the lathe cleaned up and running it would be easier to evaluate your priorities for repairs and upgrading.


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 28, 2020)

Me thinks someone tried to press off the top bearing with the spindle on an angle in the press.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 28, 2020)

I agree with 4sss,  you can probably re-use it, just cut off the bent part
-Mark


----------



## DavidR8 (Jun 28, 2020)

King Canada May have parts for you. No guarantees but worth a call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAT510 (Jun 28, 2020)

Not Cheap, but here's  the Grizzly Version of your spindle.  G9249 Lathe

$590  https://www.grizzly.com/parts/Grizzly-SPINDLE/P9249096


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jun 28, 2020)

The new spindle might not be cheap,but look what you would have been you are done.


----------



## Varmint204 (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks for the input. after careful examination of the spindle bearings and determining that there was no damage to them, I reassembled the unit and checked the run out on the rear of the spindle and found about .001" run out. I then checked between the two bearings and found 0 run out. But more importantly there is 0 run out at the nose of the spindle. For now I will trim the bent bit of the spindle and live with it.


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 29, 2020)

BTW great photography 204


----------

